# Mini Mini Fainter?



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 22, 2012)

I bought a fainting buck from a woman online (first mistake). She said he was born in Nov, and I bought him around Feb. He was small for his age, but I thought fainters were slow growing so I didn't think much of it. Now it's almost June and he's not grown more than out. He's a fat little guy, that's for sure. His horns are growing at the rate appropriate for his age, so I don't think he's any older. My question is, how small can myotonics be? He's around the size of a pygmy, and a young one at that! Will he ever grow up? (literally)


----------



## Teeah3612 (May 22, 2012)

The Fainters that I have seen have all been small goats. My buck is a Fainter/Nigerian Dwarf cross and he is about knee high. His dad is not much bigger and he is a pure bred Fainter.
This is Peanut at Christmas. He was four months old.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 22, 2012)

could you post a pic? He might just be a small one.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jun 3, 2012)

Here he is at about 7 months old. He's a chubby little thing, and already has a nice pair of boy parts for his age. He seems so small to me! 











Edited to add that the goat next to him is a 4 week old LaMancha kid, for size comparison.


----------



## manybirds (Jun 3, 2012)

are u sure he's not a pygmy?


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pygmys don't faint! At least they shouldn't!


----------



## allanimals21 (Jun 3, 2012)

He could very well be a cross.  I breed fainters and I know some people like to cross pygmys with fainters.  Not all fainters are small.  My one doe weighs 89lbs.  A friend of mine has bucks that are 150 plus.  If he isn't registered as a purebred there is a good chance he could be mixed.  Cute little guy though!


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw his mom, and she was definitely a fainter. Plus, if they faint, doesn't that mean they are purebred, since the gene is recessive?


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw his mom, and she was definitely a fainter. Plus, if they faint, doesn't that mean they are purebred, since the gene is recessive?


----------



## crazyland (Jun 3, 2012)

Has he fainted?
If he doesn't faint then his dad could be Pygmy.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 4, 2012)

BlondeSquirrel04 said:
			
		

> I saw his mom, and she was definitely a fainter. Plus, if they faint, doesn't that mean they are purebred, since the gene is recessive?


They have to be full blooded to faint as far as I know.  None of our crosses faint, but all of our purebreds do.  Fainters do come in all sizes, and some can be very small.  Yours does not look full blooded to me.  He does not seem to have the 'fainter tail'.  But if he has fainted, then my guess would be he is just a little guy.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jun 4, 2012)

He keeled over this morning, so yeah, definitely a fainter! He doesn't faint super often, but when he does, it's an obvious faint.

I know they are slow growing and tend not to be fully grown till 4, is that usually the case?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Jun 4, 2012)

My sister has a pure fainting wether who was born on her place to her two goats... and he was born in August and only weighs like 37 lbs and is knee high. his sister is only 27 lbs.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 4, 2012)

CrazyCowLover said:
			
		

> My sister has a pure fainting wether who was born on her place to her two goats... and he was born in August and only weighs like 37 lbs and is knee high. his sister is only 27 lbs.


My year old Buck is probably 65 lbs, my 3 yr old buck is probably 85-90.(of course 30 of that is his horns, lol)
 I have a 4 month old buck that goes close to 40 already.  My does are 3 yr old who probably weighs 60, and her two daughters who are also 4 months old and the sisters of my little buck.  They are a lot different in their weights.  The largest is probably close to 35 lbs, but the little one is only about 25 pounds at 4 months old.  she is small boned, tiny features and is going to probably stay small.  She was a little sickly when she was younger, didn't play like the other two, was a little lethargic.  Never really sick, but just off for almost a month.  She has caught up nicely, but will never be as big as the other two.  She weighed 3 1/2 pounds when she was born, and the other two were 4 and 4/12.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jun 4, 2012)

Gumba is a heavy guy. He's probably in the 25lb range, maybe more. As compared to my LaMancha buck at his age, Gumba's testicles are definitely bigger. Not sure how on Earth he's going to breed any other goat because he'd need a step stool, but we'll see come the fall!


----------



## Bryannjamie (Jun 4, 2012)

They do not have to be pure bred to faint.  I have a fainter, believe she is a mix.  Sometimes she does a full body faint but sometimes its just half.  Bred her with a pure bred Nigerian that looks like a mini Kiko, and her twins both faint.  This one looks like partial Pygmy to me, body shape specifically.


----------

